# Netflix app. for Android



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Does Netflix app. for Android require Adobe Flash player 11 before it works? Because at the moment it would try to connect with rotating circle but would disconnect back to Netflix movies menu. Thanks


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

As far as I know, yes it does require Adobe Flash.

You will have to download it in the marketplace - it's free.


----------

